# Fishy Mentor Needed



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey there
Is anyone willing to come over and take a look at my 15 and 5 gallon tanks. Then help me fix it up so that it looks nice and stuff with aquascaping. Yes, I know I can be linked to pictures and stuff. But this hasn't worked in the past. I'm just in central burnaby in a transit/ car friendly location. Of course, you will either be paid or you can choose some of my livestock if you want. I will also be paying for all the materials we end up purchasing. 

Now, for those of you that think this is a bit creepy or don't want the deal. You can do that... But please don't disparage what i'm trying to look for here. The LFS has been anything but helpful. Before one learns to drive one gets a driving teacher, real artists frequently develop their skills under the tutelage of a more experienced artist. The same is true for most trades. So there is nothing inherently wrong or creepy with this. It is my preferred way of learning the hobby.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How about this? Why don't you come over to my place in Burnaby and look over my setups and we talk about what you want to achieve, etc. You can post pics so we can use that as a reference. We can then go over to your place to look at the real thing. Since you already know what yours looks like, it will help you to come here to get a fresh perspective and we can talk a bit about your expectations so I will have a better idea of what we're trying to ultimately accomplish. 

I will pm you my contact info.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW, it's not creepy. When I wanted to learn how to fix my old 4-Runner I had a mechanic friend of mine show me and talk me through the different repairs as I did them. Same with learning how to plumb my tanks, reno my bathroom, etc. etc.

I learn best from watching and working with someone who knows what they are talking about, not just from books or the internet. Book-knowledge is good, but real hands on experience is best.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. if you were closer i would gladly help. and i agree, that is the best way to learn. good luck. Cheers


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

yes abbotsford is too far I agree. BUMP TTT


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

still looking bump TTT


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Can you post some pics of what YOU want your tank to look like? I'm sure we all have different tastes in aquascaping and what I perceive as "nice" others may not. And details on what your budget is, etc. Do you want it heavily planted? High/low light plants? Driftwood and/or rocks? Carpeted tank? This is your tank after all and if someone does decide to help you out I think they would also want to know what you want for your tank. GL.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with asking for help


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you are doing the right thing by asking for help. Are you looking for a planted tank or just use decorations? Like seahorse said we all have different thoughts when it comes to aquascaping. It all starts with the substrate. What color what type how much? I myself always use at least 1 piece of wood in every tank possible. The next thing is to decide what type of fish you want or have already. Research there natural habitat and try and recreate that if possible. Good luck.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Edarion, is that you ?? Lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

^ +1

just thinking the same thing.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Edarion, is that you ?? Lol


Off topic but










That aside, nothing wrong with asking for help. Posting pictures of the tank and giving an idea of what you want would help us a lot also. It is very hard to have an "idea" of what you want if you yourself can't describe it.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't worry about it, we're just having a chuckle because someone else asked something similar about a year and a half ago, wanted someone to do their tank and everything. Their username was Edarion. It's not a big deal, you went about explaining why and asked nicer than they had, and now you're getting offers for help. It's all good


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a. Great guy on here named bien lim. He does planted tanks . He may come and help and get it going . He does it as a sideline..so not sure what he charges...but he does beautiful tanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would gladly give you some ideas if you would respond to my PM.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

upload pictures to photobucket and just link the album address if its too difficult to get photos on here.
When it comes to planted tanks there is too many mindsets about how things are done so its better to find advice online first, then figure what style you like before just getting someone over to help. What you will need just varies that much. It can be as simple as only needing a handful of hardy plants that work with what you got, or spending hundreds on equipment to achieve another specific mindset.

A few examples of styles:
biotypes (natural habitat for specific fish)
focal point planted (Decoration as focal point, plants there to complimend)\
Crypt Tank (heavy use of crypts and ferns to really compliment the driftwood used, the plants are great at growing around the wood)
Dutch Style (like a garden, different layers trimmed at different heights, colours and leaf shape varies)
Nature Style, or the more branded version ADA/Amano style (Mimic lush landscapes, more open water, mostly rock based, following rules based on placement and ratios)
Jungle style (think the edge of a jungle, where the lush plains meet the trees, heavy root based driftwood based with plants growing everywhere from it)

theres a ton of types, some are related, others are blended together and some people even do half and half of tank. Just remember that with each type comes different mindsets of how to achieve that. CO2 is a major differing point, aswell as to how much light a planted tank actually needs, then there are view points on branding of equipment, nutrient based soils vs inert based, Nutrient dosing vs WALSTAD (to varying degrees). So as you can tell there is no one opinion that will work for you, you just need to sort out what you want to achieve and by how much work you wish to achieve it.

And lastly, despite what the nature aquarium addicts say, theres more than one method to create a beautiful tank, some of the most stunning tanks i've seen incorporated features that violated the rigid rules of nature aquariums


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i should also mention for larger tanks, there are rift lake biotypes, not planted (or almost none at all)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Noir ade backward = Edarion

I don't know what your intention is. You have asked this type of question last year.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

charles said:


> Noir ade backward = Edarion
> 
> I don't know what your intention is. You have asked this type of question last year.


Charles the super slueth!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

perhaps an admin can share his ip to other local forum admins to pinpoint who this troll is. likely a past member


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

charles said:


> Noir ade backward = Edarion
> 
> I don't know what your intention is. You have asked this type of question last year.


My lord...Charles is one sharp man


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

We are on that..... actions will be taken very shortly..... thanks everyone!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help members (special mention to DBam and Charles). Permabanned member (Edarion) is now joined by permabanned Noir ade. If any of you notice "fishy" activity like this in the future, please contact the mod team and we'll look into it and deal with the situation. Again thanks.

The Mod Team


----------

